# Shortia



## Hakone (Oct 17, 2010)

Shortia, of the family Diapensiaceae, was founded in 1842 by the American botanists John Torrey and Asa Gray, based on a specimen found in the Paris herbarium during a visit by Gray. A genus of six species, one in the eastern USA, the others in eastern Asia.

Shortia galacifolia Torr. And Gray : North and South Carolina and Georgia

Shortia exappendiculata Hayata : Taiwan

Shortia sinensis Hemsley : Yunnan , China

Shortia soldanelloides (Siebold&Zuccarini) Makino : southern Hokkaido, Honshu, Kyushu and Yakushima, Japanese name Iwa-kagami, 'crag mirror'

Shortia uniflora (Maximowicz) : northern Honshu, Japanese name: Iwa-uchiwa, 'crag fan'

Shortia rotundifolia (Maximowicz) : Okinawa Island, Japanese name: Shima-iwa-kagami, 'island crag mirror'


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 17, 2010)

neat!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2010)

Interesting textures.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 18, 2010)

Cool!!! I hope that you get them to bloom and keep us updated then!!! Jean
(I did some googling for pics of their blooms  )


----------



## Hakone (Oct 18, 2010)

Shortia leaves in autumn 2010


Shortia uniflora var. kantoensis





Shortia soldanelloides





Shortia galacifolia


----------



## Hakone (Oct 18, 2010)

Shortia leaves in autumn 2010


Shortia uniflora var. kantoensis





Shortia soldanelloides





Shortia galacifolia


----------



## NYEric (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice colouration!!!


----------

